# Sophia Witherspoon Signed, Byears waived



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 



> ``We are extremely excited to have Sophia back,'' Sparks coach Michael Cooper said. ``It was a difficult decision not to return her initially but now we have an opportunity to rest Mwadi Mabika and bring back a proven veteran. It is a win-win situation for our team.''


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I would hate to be the one to tell Byers that she had been waived. She would kill you!!!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

WOW! Latasha Byears?

She must have had a HORRIBLE attitude (before and after the suspension?) because she was a key contributor for that team. I would have loved to know what she was doing

Stuart


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Heh... I saw that I was the last person to reply to a thread and thought to myself "huh? I don't remember posting anything lately..."

Anyways, thanks for bringing this thread back up... interesting about what we thought about her being waived back when...

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, I thought I we be good to look back. Interesting...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> I would hate to be the one to tell Byers that she had been waived. She would kill you!!!


.........or rape you:|


----------

